# Geforce 8800GTX



## felixhupe (7. April 2007)

Bei mir ist es langsam mal zeit für einen neuen Rechner
Der eigentliche Kern des Rechners wird die neue GeForce 8800 GTX.
Aber ist die Wirklich so gut?
ich meine wegen dieser grafikkarte muss ich mir einen E6600+ DoulCore 
und Vista 64 bit kaufen
gibt es gleichwertige Grafikkarten die aber nicht so hoho CPU Leistungen benötigen
Ich freue mich auf eure antwort

FelixHupe


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. April 2007)

Naja... gleichwertige Grafikkarten gibt es nicht... sie ist die Beste... und selbst wenn es welche gäbe müsste auch dort die CPU angemessen proporzioniert sein...
Von 64bit möchte ich dir abraten, da du ja in erster Linie zocken möchtest und 64bit System mit Windows immer noch nicht richtige Treiber haben. Devise: Arbeiten, die etwa viel Ram benötigen -> 64bit OS; Spiele -> 32bit noch ausreichend und nur zu empfehlen.
Auch möchte ich dir ans Herz legen die eine Systembuilder zu kaufen... die sind wesentlich billiger, da die ja ach so hübsche Verpackung *g* fehlt und du keinen kostenfreien Support von Microsoft erhältst (mal ernsthaft? 300€ mehr für eine Hotline, die in 2Jahren eingestellt wird und du kaum anrufen wirst?) Wenn du mal ein ernstes Problem hast tuts auch die 0900er... die haben da wirklich überraschend fähige Leute... besser als bei den OEM-Hotlines *fg*
Auch könntest du überlegen, evtl. nur die GTS mit 620MB zu nehmen... und dafür evtl. einen besser Conroe oder mehr bzw. schnelleren DDR2-Ram...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. April 2007)

felixhupe hat gesagt.:


> Aber ist die Wirklich so gut?


Sie ist derzeit die schnellste DirectX-10-Grafikkarte, die es auf dem freien Markt zu kaufen gibt. Ich würde allerdings noch etwas abwarten, da AMD/ATI in Kürze mit dem R600 ihr neues Grafik-Flaggschiff enthüllt.



felixhupe hat gesagt.:


> ich meine wegen dieser grafikkarte muss ich mir einen E6600+ DoulCore
> und Vista 64 bit kaufen


Wer hat dir denn diesen Bären aufgebunden? Du kannst eine 8800GTX auch problemlos mit Windows XP und einem E4300 verwenden. Wenn du auf DirectX 10 angewiesen bist, musst du allerdings auf Windows Vista umsteigen. Da es aber momentan bis auf einige Techdemos noch keine (Spiele-)Software gibt, die von DirectX 10 profitieren würde, besteht dazu momentan noch kein zwingender Grund.



felixhupe hat gesagt.:


> gibt es gleichwertige Grafikkarten die aber nicht so hoho CPU Leistungen benötigen


Eine Grafikkarte an sich benötigt keine CPU-Leistung (außer vielleicht für die Treiberschicht, aber das ist vernachlässigbar). Was du meinst, sind bestimmte Spiele, die viel CPU-Leistung brauchen, wenn man sie mit den höchsten Einstellungen flüssig darstellen lassen will. Da hilft dir aber eine andere Grafikkarte auch nichts – abgesehen davon, dass es eine gleichwertige momentan sowieso nicht gibt (s.o.)

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## felixhupe (10. April 2007)

mir wurde gesagt das die GTX  auf Vista optimiert ist


----------



## Radhad (10. April 2007)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Eine Grafikkarte an sich benötigt keine CPU-Leistung (außer vielleicht für die Treiberschicht, aber das ist vernachlässigbar). Was du meinst, sind bestimmte Spiele, die viel CPU-Leistung brauchen, wenn man sie mit den höchsten Einstellungen flüssig darstellen lassen will. Da hilft dir aber eine andere Grafikkarte auch nichts – abgesehen davon, dass es eine gleichwertige momentan sowieso nicht gibt (s.o.)



Vorsicht: eine langsame CPU kann von einer sehr schnellen Grafikkarte ausgereizt werden und damit schon bremsen. Das gilt allerdings nicht für die Core 2 Duo oder AMD Athlon 64 CPU's ab ca. 3500+!


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. April 2007)

Wer hat dir den Mist erzählt? Klar ist die auf Vista optimiert.. in einem gewissen Sinne...



			
				Radhad hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vorsicht: eine langsame CPU kann von einer sehr schnellen Grafikkarte ausgereizt werden und damit schon bremsen. Das gilt allerdings nicht für die Core 2 Duo oder AMD Athlon 64 CPU's ab ca. 3500+!



Richtig... genau wie Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarte eine CPU ausbremsen können...


----------



## PGW (10. April 2007)

Ich war bis vor wenigen tagen in einem ganz ähnlichen thread unterwegs und kann mich nur wiederholen:

Wenn du Zocker bist, stehst du ohne eine Shader Modell 4 Graka und Windoof Vista ziemlich dumm da! Wenn du dir eine von Nvidia holen willst, empfehle ich dir aber eher die GS Version mit 640 MB! Besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis (s. PCGAMES oder Gamestar). Oder warte doch auf die DirectX 10 Graka von ATI... Das würde ich so und auch so machen: Selbst wenn du keine von ATI willst, wird Nvidia die Preise wieder senken, sobald die von ATI herauskommt! Also: Warten, Windows Vista und eine DirectX 10 von ATI oder NVIDIA kaufen und happy sein, bis in 1 Jahr Windows Vista 2 rauskommt (ist schon angekündigt) und in 2 Jahren eine Shader Modell 5 Graka auf dem Markt ist (vermute ich mal).

PGW


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. April 2007)

Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Vorsicht: eine langsame CPU kann von einer sehr schnellen Grafikkarte ausgereizt werden und damit schon bremsen. Das gilt allerdings nicht für die Core 2 Duo oder AMD Athlon 64 CPU's ab ca. 3500+!


Lies dir das Zitat nochmals durch, auf das du dich hier beziehst. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es keine Anwendungen gibt, die unter gewissen Umständen CPU-limitiert sind. Aber eine allgemeine Aussage wie „Grafikkarte X benötigt mindestens CPU Y“ ist absoluter Quatsch. Das hängt immer von den Anwendungen ab, die man laufen lassen will. Schraubt man die Parameter für Auflösung, Antialiasing, anisotrope Filterung etc. hoch, kann man es bei fast jedem Spiel schaffen, dass die GPU die Framerate limitiert. Auch wenn man beispielsweise nur eine 1-GHz-CPU werkeln hat.



PGW hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du Zocker bist, stehst du ohne eine Shader Modell 4 Graka und Windoof Vista ziemlich dumm da!


In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es noch kein einziges Spiel auf dem Markt gibt, welches SM4 oder Windows Vista unbedingt erfordert, kann ich diese Aussage leider nicht nachvollziehen.



PGW hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du dir eine von Nvidia holen willst, empfehle ich dir aber eher die GS Version mit 640 MB!


Eine GS-Ausführung der GeForce-8-Serie gibt es noch nicht zu kaufen. Vermutlich meinst du die GeForce 8800 GTS.



PGW hat gesagt.:


> Oder warte doch auf die DirectX 10 Graka von ATI... Das würde ich so und auch so machen: Selbst wenn du keine von ATI willst, wird Nvidia die Preise wieder senken, sobald die von ATI herauskommt!


Warten ist momentan auch in Hinblick auf den CPU-Markt eine gute Devise. Am 22. April werden die Preise der Core-2-Reihe gesenkt und neue Modelle auf den Markt gebracht (E6x20). Für das 3. Quartal 2007 sind schon die nächsten Preissenkungen angekündigt.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2007)

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen eh den Eindruck, dass sich die Preise bei der Geforce 7 z.B. im freien Fall befinden... alles wird billiger... das ist beim PC-Markt ohnehin so... Mein PC z.B. hat seinen Neuwert innerhalb von 3 Jahren mehr als geviertelt... Neuwert wohl gemerkt...
Bei Spielen kann man eigentlich nicht sagen, dass man wenn man die beste Grafikkarte des Marktes hat auch die beste CPU braucht... weil jedes Spiel unterschiedliche Ressourcen benötigt... manche eben mehr GPU... andere mehr CPU.... Gothic 3 etwa braucht eine starke CPU weil ständig Spieldaten der Welt nachgeladen werden müssen... deswegen sollte sich beides im Gleichgewicht befinden um eben diesen unterschiedlichen Anforderungen gerecht zu werden...


----------



## Radhad (11. April 2007)

Meiner mEinung nach lohnt es sich eher einen Core 2 Duo E6320 zu entsprechend zu übertakten als einen E6600 zu verwenden, da der E6320 nur niedriger getaktet ist! Die PC Games Hardware schwört zwar auf den E4300, aber ich z.B. setze auch VMware ein, von daher kommt diese CPU bei mir nicht in Frage


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2007)

Mit dem richtigen Lüfter gehts sogar bis zu den 3GHz hinaus... allerdings solltest du drauf achten, dass du nicht evtl etwas mehr für mehr L2-Cache investierst...


----------



## PGW (11. April 2007)

Warum will das denn keienr hier verstehen?! Sicher gibt es NOCH keine Shader Modell 4 Spiele aber in den nächsten 6 Monaten kommen ca. 5 Stück heraus!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. April 2007)

PGW hat gesagt.:


> Warum will das denn keienr hier verstehen?! Sicher gibt es NOCH keine Shader Modell 4 Spiele aber in den nächsten 6 Monaten kommen ca. 5 Stück heraus!


Und wie viele dieser Spiele benötigen zwingend eine Karte mit SM4? Genau, kein einziges. Abgesehen davon, dass es selten sinnvoll ist, sich jetzt Hardware zu kaufen, die man vielleicht in 6 Monaten mal ausnutzen kann.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2007)

Und in 6Monaten gibt es neuere, bessere Karten? Die sind dann genauso teuer wie die High-End-Karten jetzt?


----------



## PGW (11. April 2007)

Crysis läuft mit der SM 4 Graka mit sicherheit einiges besser und schon in 6-12 Monaten wird es Spiele geben die ZWINGEND SM 4 benötigen!


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2007)

Ja... aber wenn Crysis kommt wird es mit Sicherheit mit den Karten die dann aktuell sind und 500€ kosten besser laufen als mit der jetztigen 8800GTX...


----------



## felixhupe (11. April 2007)

Also eher erst mal warten
danke für die tipps


----------



## PGW (12. April 2007)

@ Raubkopierer: Na gut, das stimmt! Also abwarten... Mach ich auch erstmal!


----------

